# mtn biking tours and guide services recommendations



## Revolver1529 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm looking at doing a trip to the western US and am wondering if anybody could recommend a tour or guide service such as Western Spirit or Rim Tours. Any info on specific routes and tours you took would be great. I've never ridden west of the Mississippi River so I'm open to anything.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Since no one has responded, I'll just say, I typically don't run tours out west but I can. I have customers who've use Rim Tours and have told me that my services are on par with them. I'll help you out anyway I can, even if it's setting you up with someone local. 

Good luck!


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

I did the Utah trip with Sacred Rides. Highly recommended, 10 out of 10.

Edit for route:

Gem, Bear Claw, Poppy in St George
Thunder Mountain
Hazzard in Moab
Slick Rock in Moab
Amassa Back/ Rockstacker/ Jacksons in Moab
Some other epic rides that I can't remember the name of.

Each ride was the ride of a lifetime for someone who rides in New England.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a great experience with Western Spirit. Did their North Rim of the Grand Canyon trip - awesome riding, great guides, stellar experience.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I did the Durango to Moab San Juan Hut to Hut trip with 7 others and had a blast(unguided). In Moab there are a bunch of guide and shuttle services, and we used Rim Tours as a shuttle back to Durango. Google "The Whole Enchilada" for Moab.



Revolver1529 said:


> I'm looking at doing a trip to the western US and am wondering if anybody could recommend a tour or guide service such as Western Spirit or Rim Tours. Any info on specific routes and tours you took would be great. I've never ridden west of the Mississippi River so I'm open to anything.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

you might want to check these guys out also;
Bike Tours and Multisport Adventures - Eco-Friendly Cycling Vacations in Utah, Arizona, Colorado, Oregon, New Mexico and More


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Back Country Biker got high marks from Adventure Cycling Association:

Mountain Bike Trips :: Single track and adventure cycling at it's best :: hut to hut bike trips

Some of the options seem decadent, but the hut services sound fantastic. I haven't used them but definitely hope to.

Mike


----------



## ilovemtnbiking (Oct 26, 2009)

I live in Utah and have ridden most of the best places in Colorado, Arizona, Idaho and Oregon, Montana, and California. You could do all these places without hiring a guide. I'd be happy to talk with you on the phone to give you suggestions and how to do it. If interested private msg me or email me with your phone number.


----------



## redhawk (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything with Western Spirit. They do it perfecto!


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

Perfect topic Im in the same boat looking for a Mountain Bike tour in the spring/summer somewhere in the western US. What about up in Oregon? I found a website for a tour company called cogwild tours, anyone done a tour up in the northwest? Moab/western CO is probably second on my list.


----------



## redhawk (Nov 9, 2009)

Bend is a lot of fun but you sure don't need a guide there because there's so much info available. I've heard good things and bad things about Cogwild. I wouldn't hesitate to shuttle with them, not sure about a tour. Would check recent reviews. Unpredictable snow melt can limit trails open in late Spring and early Summer. Mosquitos can be gawdawful. It's very XC in character for the most part. Used to be nothing technical there, but it's coming along.

North Umpqua is popular but I haven't ridden it. Hood River area is high on my to-do list. Black Rock is fun for a day or two if you don't mind earning your turns and like steep downhill flow and especially features.

Lots and lots of goodness out of Ketchum if you wait out the snow. Same for Crested Butte and everybody should ride there at some point.

Can't beat the SW if it's still cool. TONS to choose from. Just depends on what you like and the weather.


----------



## morozka1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Mountain Bike Tour Company in New York City*

I am starting up a company in the New York City area and if you decide to visit come check out my new company. I will be taking people up to the Catskills for day trips in the New Paltz region. If you are a more hard core mountain biker contact me and we can make other arrangements. biketoursny.com


----------



## Hermosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Revolver1529 said:


> I'm looking at doing a trip to the western US and am wondering if anybody could recommend a tour or guide service such as Western Spirit or Rim Tours. Any info on specific routes and tours you took would be great. I've never ridden west of the Mississippi River so I'm open to anything.


I had a discussion recently with a few other guide outfits and we all sort of agreed: we all do a great job! I'd recommend Rim Tours and Western Spirit highly....both great outfits.

Matt


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

Hermosa said:


> I had a discussion recently with a few other guide outfits and we all sort of agreed: we all do a great job! I'd recommend Rim Tours and Western Spirit highly....both great outfits.
> 
> Matt


One of the best aspects of a guide is not necessarily to show you where the trails are. The guide we had for the full seven days was a pro rider and my riding improved dramatically by taking her suggestions and watching what she did and the lines she rode. I rode stuff that I would never have had the confidence to do on my own. Each day we also had a 'local' guide who was very knowledgeable on local flora, fauna, history, anecdotes, bars, restaurants etc. That's really what made the difference.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Revolver1529 said:


> I'm looking at doing a trip to the western US and am wondering if anybody could recommend a tour or guide service such as Western Spirit or Rim Tours. Any info on specific routes and tours you took would be great. I've never ridden west of the Mississippi River so I'm open to anything.


So where did you end up selecting a your desination?


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

morozka1 said:


> I am starting up a company in the New York City area and if you decide to visit come check out my new company. I will be taking people up to the Catskills for day trips in the New Paltz region. If you are a more hard core mountain biker contact me and we can make other arrangements. biketoursny.com


Shoot me an email and lets partner up on some trips. Check us out at www.atlantaoutfitters.com. Charles at atlantaoutfitters dot com.

Thanks!


----------



## taranehneh (Aug 12, 2008)

Any suggestions for a tour/guides specifically in Colorado? I'll be out in Denver the second to last week in August for a conference and want to extend my stay (into the last week of August). The catch is I will most likely be solo. I can travel up to 5-6 hrs away. Any ideas anyone? Thanks! =)


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

These guys were written up in _Adventure Cyclist_ for the hut tours they offer near Fruita. It looked very appealing and not exorbitantly priced. Not sure if August is "the time" to ride there. FWIW...

Mike


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

taranehneh said:


> Any suggestions for a tour/guides specifically in Colorado? I'll be out in Denver the second to last week in August for a conference and want to extend my stay (into the last week of August). The catch is I will most likely be solo. I can travel up to 5-6 hrs away. Any ideas anyone? Thanks! =)


Hermosa Tours has a fantastic selection and a very good reputation. Check em out.:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

taranehneh said:


> Any suggestions for a tour/guides specifically in Colorado? I'll be out in Denver the second to last week in August for a conference and want to extend my stay (into the last week of August). The catch is I will most likely be solo. I can travel up to 5-6 hrs away. Any ideas anyone? Thanks! =)


I used Hermosa Tours out of Durango last fall, but only for a shuttle. I rode Kennebec (fantastic 25 miles and about 6,500 feet of descending) with a group of 8, 3 locals and 4 guys from Boston, so even though I was solo, I wasn't really. You can do a guided trip, but part of the fun is the adventure of it.


----------



## BigMountainAdventure (Mar 6, 2012)

If any of you are ever looking for a great BC trip out of Vancouver/Whistler, or to international destinations - check out Big Mountain Adventures (ridebig.com). We run top all-mountain, cross-country and downhill trips to 14 countries and are based in Whistler BC. We'd love to take you on a big adventure. Happy trails!


----------



## n2dawds (Jul 23, 2010)

Woozle said:


> I did the Utah trip with Sacred Rides. Highly recommended, 10 out of 10.
> 
> Edit for route:
> 
> ...


Hey, Woozle - 
Nice to hear you had such a great experience with Sacred Rides. I'm considering the Utah trip with them, and based on your experience, how well would you say the trip accommodated riders of varying abilities? I'm assuming there would be no beginners/slouchers on the trip or anything, but I wouldn't be surprised if some folks wanted to go faster than others, etc. Did that ever pose a problem with the group?

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

n2dawds said:


> Hey, Woozle -
> Nice to hear you had such a great experience with Sacred Rides. I'm considering the Utah trip with them, and based on your experience, how well would you say the trip accommodated riders of varying abilities? I'm assuming there would be no beginners/slouchers on the trip or anything, but I wouldn't be surprised if some folks wanted to go faster than others, etc. Did that ever pose a problem with the group?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply!


There were 7 of us plus guide, mixed group. Two were heros, three in the middle range (me) and two slower. We checked up quite a bit however never for very long. Also the scenery was amazing so lots of picture taking, etc. Skills were not much of an issue. The guide would always regroup prior to a direction change or uber tech section to point out the line or ride around. The good riders would show off and the not so good would walk around. I would say the biggest issue would be fitness. No one minded waiting for someone who was a little slower or walking a tricky section but it would be frustrating to be constantly waiting for someone just pedaling along. Our group was pretty fit so not an issue. The biggest holdup was flats. On Porcupine there were these nasty thorns and one person could get two or three flats while another would have none at all. On the last day we did Porcupine again from Hazard (more elevation) and the group voted for no wait. I was able to stay with the lead group however we waited over an hour at the bottom for the group in back. No on cared however (cold beer).


----------



## n2dawds (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the insight! I think I'm gonna pull the trigger and go for it...sounds like an amazing time.


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

I highly recommend Mountain Biking Moab by Lee Bridgers. Lots of great reading on Moab history, mountain biking, etc.


----------



## Mountain High Cycle (Jun 14, 2012)

*Mountain Bike Tours South Africa*

Hey Guys!
Great Forum, hope I can help and answer some questions, please have a look at our website, and let me know if you have any questions about SA mtb touring.

Have a great day, and happy riding.


----------



## skiphreaknj (Jul 15, 2009)

My husband and I wanted an epic mountain biking honeymoon...and we got it!

We just returned from a trip in BC/AB through Sacred Rides - we loved it and would definitely return/do another trip through them.


----------



## STEX29er (Aug 29, 2012)

I am looking for a similar setup in Kuaui. Traveling there next week and need some pointers on where to rent a bike and ride.


----------



## Nimblewill (Sep 29, 2011)

Whether you are looking for a guided or self-guided tour, check out BikeToursDirect. We represent local bike tour companies in over 70 countries and have a selection of over 400 tours on our website. Italy, Spain, France, Scotland, Nepal, Borneo in Malaysia, Mongolia, Tibet, New Zealand, Iceland, Greece, Kenya, South Africa and more, and we are adding new tours and new operators on an almost daily basis.

You'll be amazed where you can go and what you can see by bike.


----------



## Cog Wild (Oct 10, 2006)

redhawk said:


> Bend is a lot of fun but you sure don't need a guide there because there's so much info available. I've heard good things and bad things about Cogwild. I wouldn't hesitate to shuttle with them, not sure about a tour. Would check recent reviews.


Redhawk,
Thanks for including us in this post about tour companies! We have stiff competition so we feel lucky to be included.
One of the main reasons we do recommend coming with us is because there is almost too much information about riding in Bend available. We ride with many riders who are overwhelmed with their options and make sure they make the most of every second of their riding time in Bend. Not every trail is open all riding season long and some get blown out while others are still in amazing riding condition.
This year we will be offering daily shuttles once Swampy SnoPark opens. We will also be offering more tours - especially in the McKenzie region on trails most locals don't know about. We hope you will come ride with us, or even shuttle to make your own opinion of our local company.
Looking forward to a great riding season - hope to ride with everyone this summer!
Cheers,
Melanie


----------

